# Elmer Spray On Adhesive removal...



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

try lacquer thinner and heating the glue slightly with a hair dryer.


----------



## couchie (Dec 31, 2009)

I didn't think of the hair dryer technique. I'll give that a shot. 

I have run to Lowe's and picked up some Murphy's Oil soap. I've mixed it pretty strong with water. Been going over the sticky spots with a soaked rag. I'll let it dry then hit the tough spots with a scotch scrub pad. That is working, slowly, but working!

I'll give the hair dryer a shot and report back!

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Krud Kutter would be worth a try. It'll soften most adhesives so they scrub or scrape off fairly easily.


----------



## couchie (Dec 31, 2009)

*What worked....*

After all the advice and several attempts at varying solutions, I figured I would post what ended up working for us just in case someone else comes up with this really unique idea....

We ended up using Murphy's Oil soap diluted in hot water. We did learn however that you should be careful in how hard you scrub to get the glue off. A 3M scrub pad worked out great. The sponge with the scrubber on the other side was even better. 

A good, wet sponge, not soaking... was used to spread the hot water/soap mixture. Just enough to get the walls a little wet. We gave it a few seconds to get into the glue then scrubbed it with the scrubber. 

One note to keep in mind is that this was done on a previously painted wall. I wouldn't suggest this for unfinished drywall as the water would soak in and the soap my have an adverse effect on the drywall as well.

After all was said and done, painting our little princess' room is moving along quite well. I would post a pic, but I see we are limited to 100kb. Heck my iPhone takes 2 meg pics! :-(

Thanks for all the advice!


----------

